# Wingless Wonder



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought you might like to see this Wingless Frill Stencil Roller I raised. It's perfect except for no wings after the elbow. Vivagirl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute! What generation is he? Looks like he still has a lot of Oriental Frill in him.
By the way, I sent your birds this morning. Guaranteed by Thursday afternoon. Surely it won't take THAT long - you're only a few hours away!


----------

